# Sweden police take down ThePirateBay



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 10, 2014)

​ 
Police in Sweden have taken down The Pirate Bay seizing servers, computers and other office equipment, citing violations of copyright law. It seems that their strategy against police raids didn't work as expected!


			
				TorrentFreaks said:
			
		

> Sweden authorities have just confirmed that local police carried out a raid in Stockholm this morning as part of an operation to protect intellectual property.
> 
> “There has been a crackdown on a server room in Greater Stockholm. This is in connection with violations of copyright law,” read a statement from Paul Pintér, police national coordinator for IP enforcement.
> 
> Police are staying quiet on the exact location of the operation and the targets involved but the fact that the national police IP chief is involved at this early stage suggests something sizable.


 
*Update: *all mirrors are reportedly down, for a full list check here: **snip**
Read more on the story over at TorrentFreaks


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

The Swedish Law against TPB, I thought they were fine with them since there is no illegal file in their servers...

PS: I'm saying that there is only .torrent files (weight? only kilobytes) in the TPB servers (unless these littles files are considered illegal, there is no copyright violation), which is why I thought they have been circuvmenting the Swedish Law...


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought piracy was legal in sweden and thats why they were stationed there


----------



## Haymose (Dec 10, 2014)

I am not a user of the site but I am a huge fan of the interwebs. Swedish Police, MPAA, all haters gtfo.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 10, 2014)

Watch, it'll be back up tomorrow.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 10, 2014)

Serious_Heavy said:


> PS: I'm saying that there is only .torrent files (weight? only kilobytes) in the TPB servers (unless these littles files are considered illegal, there is no copyright violation), which is why I thought they have been circuvmenting the Swedish Law...


 
For most files, TPB doesn't even use .torrent files anymore; it uses magnet links for most items now in order to save space.

http://www.techspot.com/news/47606-the-pirate-bay-completes-switch-to-magnet-links.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2014)

They need to host it in a country with no laws or order, you'd think they would have learned by now. Having said that, I can't trust torrents as they can put me at risk and be infected.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm surprised they were able to track them down with how the servers work. They must have had some other way of finding them.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> They need to host it in a country with no laws or order, you'd think they would have learned by now. Having said that, I can't trust torrents as they can put me at risk and be infected.


Kinda hard to do that when a lot of countries has ties to a lot of people.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 10, 2014)

"I'll be back" -Arnold (Terminator, can't spell his last name )

The Pirate Bay always goes down and always comes right back up. They have plans in place, you wait and see....

Also I agree magnet links and torrents are just metadata and should not be considered a copyright violation within themselves. Also as far as I know, Sweden has no DMCA-esque law that requires them to take down links to copywritten material at the request of the rights holder.

So I wonder how much the big entertainment companies paid off the swedish authorities to do this unlawful take down


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> They need to host it in a country with no laws or order, you'd think they would have learned by now. Having said that, I can't trust torrents as they can put me at risk and be infected.


So you go usenet, or you go the crazy mans way of paying money? :o


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 10, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> So you go usenet, or you go the crazy mans way of paying money? :o


 
well torrent sites do have legitimate uses too, but still nevertheless, filesharing within itself IS NOT ILLEGAL in any country that I know of. I think some open source devs and creative commons artists should team up to launch a kickstarted to sue the MPAA, RIAA, ESA etc etc etc for unfair business practices and anti-trust for taking down torrent sites etc. lololol give 'em a taste of their own medicine


----------



## weatMod (Dec 10, 2014)

sweeden
 NOT EVEN ONCE


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> -snip-
> Having said that, I can't trust torrents as they can put me at risk and be infected.


 
I think you are exposed to threats as much as downloading with a browser, never download&execute something from untrusted sources, Internet 101.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 10, 2014)

Serious_Heavy said:


> I think you are exposed to threats as much as downloading with a browser, never download&execute something from untrusted sources, Internet 101.


 

even using trusted sources these days is risky. Legitimate websites get hacked all the time and have viruses planted on them. Web developer's usually don't catch it until the onslaught of irate visitors makes it known lol


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2014)

But did you really need to put such a gigantic picture of the Penguin Bar logo?


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> even using trusted sources these days is risky. Legitimate websites get hacked all the time and have viruses planted on them. Web developer's usually don't catch it until the onslaught of irate visitors makes it known lol


 
Ah, forgot the term for this kind of attack, but yeah this is a reality.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 10, 2014)

The cassette marauders will sail once more. Just you wait.


----------



## cracker (Dec 10, 2014)

There were DMCA-ish laws used against them before and they got stiff penalties (jail and monetary). They basically said that the site was aiding/facilitating pirating and making money off infringement via the banners. TPB claims the amount they received from the banners was a small fraction of what was stated by the prosecutor and it went to the server and IT costs.

I think everyone on this site should watch the documentary on it.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 10, 2014)

Catastrophic said:


> The cassette marauders will sail once more. Just you wait.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> Kinda hard to do that when a lot of countries has ties to a lot of people.


 

True, there's always Somalia, no real government infrastructure or laws there


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 10, 2014)

cracker said:


> There were DMCA-ish laws used against them before and they got stiff penalties (jail and monetary). They basically said that the site was aiding/facilitating pirating and making money off infringement via the banners. TPB claims the amount they received from the banners was a small fraction of what was stated by the prosecutor and it went to the server and IT costs.
> 
> I think everyone on this site should watch the documentary on it.


 

those were arbitrary laws that were made up in the moment... I was talking about actual laws on paper. That was likely another pay off *sigh*


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2014)

Dammit Sweden this is why nobody likes you.



the_randomizer said:


> True, there's always Somalia, no real government infrastructure or laws there


 

The problem with hosting in shitty countries is that your website works like dogshit. It'd take several minutes to load any page.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dammit, the best porn advertisements come from this website! Where am I gonna get find and fuck sites now?


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Dammit, the best porn advertisements come from this website! Where am I gonna get find and fuck sites now?


 
Lol, a bit serious, no?
Anyway, I feel sad for those who are concerned...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 10, 2014)

Serious_Heavy said:


> Lol, a bit serious, no?
> Anyway, I feel sad for those who are concerned...


No, I'm [size=0.000001]not[/size] being completely serious.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2014)

It looks like there's already ways to circumvent this. I'm not going to link to them or anything, I think that might be a rules violation iirc, but if you really need your fix, I'm sure any large thread on the subject (like Reddit's r/technology or r/torrents) will have all the info you need.

But hey, they got a good few hours, I'll give them that.


----------



## luney (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for linking that cracker. Great watch!


----------



## Ashtonx (Dec 10, 2014)

Not that it'll affect piracy, well it'll affect people who don't really know anything aside from tpb, but then again, kill tpb another one will grow.


----------



## Searinox (Dec 10, 2014)

Again? They're seriously gonna try this again? When will they ever learn...


----------



## RCJayce (Dec 10, 2014)

Piratebrowser is working fine, besides that. There is always a cache version of TPB. So no big deal at least for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2014)

Didn't this happen already once before?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> So you go usenet, or you go the crazy mans way of paying money? :o


usenet is shit now that nzbmatrix threw in the towel. it's easy to get brand new stuff but after a few weeks nearly becomes impossible to find it again without getting missing data blocks or getting fucking missing part errors after you have downloaded it while trying to extract. good luck downloading old shows, movies or games now


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 10, 2014)

My favourite buttkick site still lives, so I don't care. ;O;


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> True, there's always Somalia, no real government infrastructure or laws there


The Pirate Bay in Somalia?  I can't see Somalia being host to piracy.


----------



## Centrix (Dec 10, 2014)

Not worried, this has happened before to other torrent sites and they just pack up and go else where in the world and continue! give them time, I'd be surprised if this was the last time we hear from the bay guys


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Dammit Sweden this is why nobody likes you.
> The problem with hosting in shitty countries is that your website works like dogshit. It'd take several minutes to load any page.


 

True, but, you wouldn't have all those sycophantic anti-piracy activists after them.


----------



## PewnyPL (Dec 10, 2014)

It will be back tomorrow. It was taken down by police like what, 2 times already? They even joked that it took longer to get it back up when one of the admins got drunk and tripped over a power cable.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 10, 2014)

I think their redundant systems will take some time before they come online.  TPB will be back in one form or another, and another ten torrent sites will spawn in addition.  This is the way the internet reacts to something like this.


----------



## TVL (Dec 10, 2014)

Well in defense of the police it is much safer and easier to raid a server hall than to solve real crimes.


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 10, 2014)

Argh, this really shivers me timbers! I had to plunder booty from else wheres tonight.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 10, 2014)

TVL said:


> Well in defense of the police it is much safer and easier to raid a server hall than to solve real crimes.


At least they probably weren't wearing military gear and rolling in with an urban assault vehicle like they would have were this raid conducted here in 'Murica.


----------



## nando (Dec 10, 2014)

if only the MPAA cared about education, feeding the poor and real justice, real shit would get done.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2014)

nando said:


> if only the MPAA cared about education, feeding the poor and real justice, real shit would get done.


 

Screw the MPAA though, they haven't don't anything noteworthy


----------



## Naridar (Dec 10, 2014)

Inb4 pissed off hackers replace the polisen.se homepage with nude selfies of the police chief's wife/daughter. When will states realize that taking legal actions against pirates never ends well? (think Geohot and the password leaking scandal)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 10, 2014)

i never really used TBP


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe now they'll switch to those aerial drone servers they talked about a while back


----------



## yusuo (Dec 10, 2014)

Awwww piratebay, gone..... For now. I barely use it anyways, only for the real hard stuff to find. Most of the time I stick to private sites, alot safer, less risk. 
Don't know if it's against the rules but willing to hand 2 or 3 invites out to these private sites if anyone needs their torrent fix


----------



## tubebar (Dec 10, 2014)

"There were a number of police officers and digital forensics experts there"

Why do they need a forensic expert? It's not exactly rocket science. This isn't the first time TPB has been targeted and hopefully they'll be back up. Personally I stick w/ private trackers anyway and seedbox don't use (or recommend) public trackers.


----------



## RCJayce (Dec 10, 2014)

yusuo said:


> Awwww piratebay, gone..... For now. I barely use it anyways, only for the real hard stuff to find. Most of the time I stick to private sites, alot safer, less risk.
> Don't know if it's against the rules but willing to hand 2 or 3 invites out to these private sites if anyone needs their torrent fix


I'm interested send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2014)

tubebar said:


> "There were a number of police officers and digital forensics experts there"
> 
> Why do they need a forensic expert? It's not exactly rocket science.


Evidence gathering follows a strict procedure, and expert reports are necessary. "It's not exactly rocket science" doesn't hold up in court.


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm a fan of TPB because of the comments section.  Members give good feedback on whether video files have good quality or not.  Is there another tracker with a fairly utilized comment section?


----------



## tubebar (Dec 10, 2014)

Veho said:


> Evidence gathering follows a strict procedure, and expert reports are necessary. "It's not exactly rocket science" doesn't hold up in court.


 
True didn't think of it that way, then they would need experts to testify in court. I was thinking it as pretty straight forward but getting into the court issue w/ evidence isn't. thanks. for info.



Prior22 said:


> I'm a fan of TPB because of the comments section. Members give good feedback on whether video files have good quality or not. Is there another tracker with a fairly utilized comment section?


 
Get an invite to a private tracker, that's about it.


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 10, 2014)

tubebar said:


> Get an invite to a private tracker, that's about it.


 
A private tracker likely won't have a massive amount of members.  And the content I tend to look for is mainstream stuff, which tends not to be hard to find.  I just want to find a tracker with members that give a decent amount of feedback on its content.


----------



## tubebar (Dec 10, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> A private tracker likely won't have a massive amount of members. And the content I tend to look for is mainstream stuff, which tends not to be hard to find. I just want to find a tracker with members that give a decent amount of feedback on its content.


 
I am not sure what you mean by "Main Stream" stuff? If you mean general content there are private trackers for that, but most are specialized (i.e. just for games, just for movies etc.).

Well private trackers don't get as much garbage files so there isn't as much of a need for reviews or warnings like on public trackers. There is *snip name* they are still around.


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 10, 2014)

tubebar said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "Main Stream" stuff? If you mean general content there are private trackers for that, but most are specialized (i.e. just for games, just for movies etc.).
> 
> Well private trackers don't get as much garbage files so there isn't as much of a need for reviews or warnings like on public trackers. There is *snip name* they are still around.


 
Popular TV shows that are either currently airing, or have been released on DVD.  As for *snip name* I know they returned a while back.  Has it been confirmed the site is being run by its original admins (instead of a possible entrapment or sting type situation).


----------



## Jayro (Dec 10, 2014)

"*censored Torrents website name*" is still up, so at least I have a backup site with relatively the same cross-linked pirated materials at my disposal. :3
And why is the text editor on GBATemp all shitty HTML now?


----------



## tubebar (Dec 10, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Popular TV shows that are either currently airing, or have been released on DVD. As for snip name I know they returned a while back. Has it been confirmed the site is being run by its original admins (instead of a possible entrapment or sting type situation).


 
Try to get an invite to censored name they have what you are looking for. I don't have any invites on it as I usually do games. They get new scene uploads for TV, Movies etc. as soon as they are released.

snip doesn't use their tracker, they use multiple public ones. Since I use a seedbox and vpn I wouldn't know as they don't know my IP so not worried about entrapment. For the few files I released on snip name seemed normal to me.


----------



## SushiKing (Dec 10, 2014)

So it's happening all over again, just like mininova, boy i missed that torrent site.


----------



## tubebar (Dec 10, 2014)

SushiKing said:


> So it's happening all over again, just like mininova, boy i missed that torrent site.


 
Thank the MPAA and ESA for that.


----------



## cracker (Dec 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> True, there's always Somalia, no real government infrastructure or laws there



Or Antarctica. That would keep the servers running nice and cool.   



luney said:


> Thanks for linking that cracker. Great watch!



No problem. Like I said, it should be watched by everyone interested in piracy on either side of the issue.


----------



## PewnyPL (Dec 10, 2014)

The funny thing is, the only thing Police got is the frontend Load Balancer of TPB, and normal operations happen on virtual servers, which they can't really touch.
In fact, TPB SEEMS TO ALREADY be back up, unless it's a fake site of course, just a redundant load balancer had to kick in, it's on .cr domain now.


----------



## tubebar (Dec 10, 2014)

The only safe places for Torrent Servers are China or North Korea, maybe Russia. It has to be countries that do not belong to WIPO (World Intellectual Property Origination). Obviously all of Europe does.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2014)

http://torrentfreak.com/peter-sunde-the-pirate-bay-should-stay-down-141210/

Looks like Sunde thinks TPB shouldn't go back up at all. Curious to see what happens now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 10, 2014)

Do they not know that the Internetz don't react well to this?


----------



## Vipera (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm so glad it happened.

The Pirate Bay is another of those piracy sites made from hypocrites that whine about free sharing and BS like this until you realize how much money they make from this.
Get it, guys: piracy for money is ALWAYS wrong.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought TPB was no longer hosted in Sweden?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 10, 2014)

TVL said:


> Well in defense of the police it is much safer and easier to raid a server hall than to solve real crimes.


 
Well, of course!

We have Arrow, Batman, Flash, Superman, Goku and all of them superheroes to fight the villains. Police solving real crimes? Get serious!


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

nando said:


> if only the MPAA cared about education, feeding the poor and real justice, real shit would get done.


 
The MAFIAA? Mah boi, they think the most atrocious crime in our world is 'illegal' file sharing...


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 10, 2014)

people still used pirate bay?   wow


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 10, 2014)

Strike me down with your anger and I will come back stronger than ever!!!

No.... but seriously there will be like 1,000 other web pages up by the end of the week to pick up the slack.

Like playing whack a mole, sure you can get a good score but you never actually "win".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2014)

they need to host in china they can do anything there they even sell pirated shit in markets on the streets!


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> they need to host in china they can do anything there they even sell pirated shit in markets on the streets!


 
streets and Internet are two different things... the Internet is very strictly controlled here, you can't do shit
for example, recently they cracked down on subtitle websites, all the major subtitle websites got taken down by authorities


----------



## endoverend (Dec 11, 2014)

Costello said:


> streets and Internet are two different things... the Internet is very strictly controlled here, you can't do shit
> for example, recently they cracked down on subtitle websites, all the major subtitle websites got taken down by authorities


 
Subtitles? Subtitles are illegal in China? Were they subs for movies or TV shows?


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Subtitles? Subtitles are illegal in China? Were they subs for movies or TV shows?


 
both movies and TV shows

this was the website I used to use: http://shooter.cn/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2014)

they can always set up their servers...in space! lets see *the man* take it down than how you gonna find my satellite when you can't even see it?!


----------



## smf (Dec 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> they can always set up their servers...in space! lets see *the man* take it down than how you gonna find my satellite when you can't even see it?!


 
They'd just take out your downlink.

It appears they tracked down the back end and took that offline.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> they can always set up their servers...in space! lets see *the man* take it down than how you gonna find my satellite when you can't even see it?!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-satellite_weapon


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-satellite_weapon



Damn it, Moonraker was not supposed to be aspirational material.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2014)

Aren't there like a shitton of alternatives now? This isn't a huge loss for the piracy community.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 11, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Aren't there like a shitton of alternatives now? This isn't a huge loss for the piracy community.


Absolutely. I think the only people who really care at this point are those who just always/only used TPB (which is a surprising amount of people). I myself would use it as a main "source" purely because I hate the layout of every other site out there and stuff is usually quickly added/doesn't require much searching.

EDIT: Well, and those people who are attached to TPB community for whatever reason


----------



## filfat (Dec 11, 2014)

Good job Sweden! 
Been waiting for this to happen like forever.


----------



## fryguyse (Dec 12, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I thought TPB was no longer hosted in Sweden?


 
I think it's only tpbs load balancer they got.

https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-the-cloud-becomes-raid-proof-121017/


----------



## weatMod (Dec 12, 2014)

do you receive any sort of monetary compensation for this?


----------



## TVL (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Absolutely. I think the only people who really care at this point are those who just always/only used TPB (which is a surprising amount of people). I myself would use it as a main "source" purely because I hate the layout of every other site out there and stuff is usually quickly added/doesn't require much searching.
> 
> EDIT: Well, and those people who are attached to TPB community for whatever reason


 
It can't be that surprising people went with the biggest torrent site in the world and that that was enough. Thankfully isohunt has put up oldpiratebay which is pretty much identical, but I miss the drop down menu, when I search for a game I want to easily limit it to just find it for a certain format.


----------



## SS4 (Dec 13, 2014)

i dunno why they keep fighting against p2p and torrent sites . . . the only way they can win is by shutting down the internet and rebuilding a new one from scratch . . . give it up already lol. you are just wasting billions of tax payers money while accomplishing nothing at all . . .


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 13, 2014)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKnononononononononono


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2014)

SS4 said:


> i dunno why they keep fighting against p2p and torrent sites . . . the only way they can win is by shutting down the internet and rebuilding a new one from scratch . . . give it up already lol. you are just wasting billions of tax payers money while accomplishing nothing at all . . .



I do not think anybody, or at least anybody worth listening to, believes they stand a chance of getting rid of it. Keeping it manageable and reducing the people for which the time investment is not worth it on the other hand is a different game entirely, and they have at least had some successes there.

Now there is certainly still scope to debate whether it is worth the investment (it might be fighting against something they do not understand just because that is what they have always done) but to argue that not one would be pirate has been troubled would be madness.

Equally it is not all tax payer money -- membership in the RIAA, MPAA and similar groups tends to cost a token sum and many will do it off their own backs as well. What percentage it is is up for debate but in most cases piracy is a civil law and the police tend not to get involved in those, beyond executing of warrants, enforcing punishment and the like.


----------



## bradzx (Dec 14, 2014)

At least this link made new one but different server and company.


----------



## SS4 (Dec 14, 2014)

yeah the oldpiratebay by isohunt is pretty decent, demonoid also came back a while ago.


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 14, 2014)

I thought we weren't allowed to link to, or even mention sites that contain roms and such.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 14, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> I thought we weren't allowed to link to, or even mention sites that contain roms and such.


Yeah, what happened to the good ol' days where we were practically required to refer to it as "The Penguin Bar"?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2014)

YayMii said:


> Yeah, what happened to the good ol' days where we were practically required to refer to it as "The Penguin Bar"?


i know right i even got a warning once for saying that!


----------



## Kippykip (Dec 14, 2014)

There's also one with a .cr at the end that works


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

How can sites that are radicalist that support acts of terror and hate crimes stay online yet a website that only provides a way to download content be shut down by the government???


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> How can sites that are radicalist that support acts of terror and hate crimes stay online yet a website that only provides a way to download content be shut down by the government???



The cynic within wonders if it is because terror is mainly a buzzword at this point where piracy has some theoretical effect upon those with money.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> The cynic within wonders if it is because terror is mainly a buzzword at this point where piracy has some theoretical effect upon those with money.



Also I personally believe the MPAA and Riaa has way to much legislative power for entertainment companies...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 16, 2014)

Surprised no one posted this yet.

Someone who actually manages TPB made a statement over at TorrentFreak



> "We were not that surprised by the raid. That is something that is a part of this game. We couldn’t care less really,” Mr 10100100000 informed TF through an encrypted channel.
> 
> “We have however taken this opportunity to give ourselves a break. How long are we supposed to keep going? To what end? We were a bit curious to see how the public would react.”
> ...
> “Will we reboot? We don’t know yet. But if and when we do, it’ll be with a bang,” Mr 10100100000 says.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2014)

oh well fuck em kick ass torrents it is from now on


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 22, 2014)

http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-domain-back-online-waving-a-pirate-flag-141221/




> Despite the rise of various TPB clones and rumors of reincarnations, thepiratebay.se domain remained inaccessible, until today.
> This morning the Pirate Bay’s nameservers were updated to ones controlled by their domain name registrar binero.se


 
Could they be coming back soon?


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

itshappening.gif

Did we expect anything else?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 22, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> usenet is shit now that nzbmatrix threw in the towel. it's easy to get brand new stuff but after a few weeks nearly becomes impossible to find it again without getting missing data blocks or getting fucking missing part errors after you have downloaded it while trying to extract. good luck downloading old shows, movies or games now


I noticed this since binsearch was gone, havnt had a subscription in about 2 years now i think.


----------

